
Good book on Ruby on Rails? - comatory
I&#x27;m already familiar with Ruby. Is there a good book on Rails that is also not too old? Thanks.
======
snake117
I'm assuming your brand new to Rails so I would definitely check out "Agile
Web Development with Rails 4" ([https://pragprog.com/book/rails4/agile-web-
development-with-...](https://pragprog.com/book/rails4/agile-web-development-
with-rails-4)). It was written by DHH, Sam Ruby, and Dave Thomas. I started
reading through this after I did the online tutorial and I have not been
disappointed so far. There are some other books they have that seem
interesting. I'm thinking of getting "Crafting Rails 4 Applications" by Jose
Valim when I'm finished.

I also hear that Michael Hartl has written some great material
([https://www.railstutorial.org/](https://www.railstutorial.org/)), but I
haven't read anything by him yet.

Hope this helps and best of luck.

